# Critically taped vs fully taped seams



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Is there a big difference between critically taped vs fully taped seams? In what conditions would you prefer one over the other? Thanks.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Fully taped is always going to be better, it just comes at an additional cost


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

Your pants should ALWAYS be fully taped.

You can kind of get away with critically taped seams on a jacket, as it does usually come with some cost savings, but it really depends on the weather.

Don't skimp on pants though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fully taped seams means exactly that. All of the stitched seams have been taped for waterproofing.

Critically taped seams mean that only some of the seams are taped. The "critical" ones so to speak, which almost always turn out to be the ones you don't care about. I pretty much don't buy gear that is critically taped. It's alright in drier climates (Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, Idaho), but in more maritime climates (California, Washington, Oregon) critically taped gear is going to suck.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a note too that welded seams are even better.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Just a note too that welded seams are even better.


...and more expensive.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> ...and more expensive.


Yes, quite.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

UncleRico said:


> Don't skimp on pants though.


So true. I won't buy pants unless they're Gore-Tex or at least something like 20K+


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> So true. I won't buy pants unless they're Gore-Tex or at least something like 20K+


so happy i spent the extra for my pants, c_change is sweet material. 

but to the OP, i would say taping is just as important as waterproofing. like for example if theres a 10k fully taped coat, and a 15k critically taped coat i would take the 10k 100 times over.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a few sets out outerwear and the biggest difference I find between the fully and critically taped seems is how much wind and cold air passes through. I dont have much problem with moisture or water.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I have a few sets out outerwear and the biggest difference I find between the fully and critically taped seems is how much wind and cold air passes through. I dont have much problem with moisture or water.


How about durability (rips, threads coming out, etc)? I haven't really had much for critical taped pants to compare, been full taped all the while.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

a taped seam is going to be naturally stronger than an untaped seam


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Right, but we're not talking taped vs untaped, we're talking critically taped versus full taped. Obviously full In general is the stronger of the two, I'm asking in the sense of how much durable critically is other than a response of "it's less".

If I got a nice pair of pants cheap that are critically taped for example that hold up just as good if not a little less than full taped for durability on the mountain from tree runs, crashes, etc. then that is something I would consider depending on the snow conditions and terrain hence the question out of curiosity.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're talking about overall durability, then it would depend on which specific seams are taped.

The fabric is the same. The thread is the same.


----------

